
Even the Deathstation 9000 can't screw up the BIND 9.10.4 fix - fanf2
http://fanf.livejournal.com/144615.html
======
nanis
> Sadly the Armed Response Technologies website has died

[https://web.archive.org/web/20140208152223/http://dspace.dia...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140208152223/http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/green/gfd34/art/)

Some programmers never learn. The following illustration depicts a delightful
beach on a Caribbean island, a few seconds after the following line of code
was executed:

Oh sh...

    
    
         return strcpy(malloc(strlen(s)), s);
    

It's still a beach, but it's no longer quite so delightful.

